# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Обучение Бхаратнатьям, группы для детей и взрослых.

## Светлана )

Появилась  удивительная  возможность учиться индийскому классическому танцу в стиле Бхаратанатьям! 
Записаться в группу можно и взрослым, и детям. И даже приходить мамам и дочкам вместе! :namaste:  :namaste:  :namaste:  :namaste:  :namaste: 

Занятия проходят в Центре индийской культуры по адресу: Москва, ул. Куусинена, д.19 а. Проезд метро до ст. "Полежаевская", далее любым общественным транспортом или маршруткой до остановки «Центральный Д/к ВОС». Отдельный вход справа.

Суббота, воскресенье -  с 12-30  до  14-00,
Понедельник, пятница -  с 18-30  до  20-00.


Обучение проводит  Анна Смирнова — преподаватель индийского классического танца в стиле Бхаратанатьям от Индийского культурного центра имени Дж. Неру в Москве.
Анна — профессиональная исполнительница индийского храмового танца.  Она закончила дипломный и пост-дипломный курс хореографа в институте «Абхиная Арадхана» под руководством всемирно известной танцовщицы и гуру Джаялакшми Ишвар (с 1997 по 2003 гг)
 Сейчас Анна - артистка индийского совета по культурным отношениям ICCR, с 15-летним опытом выступлений и преподавания в Индии, странах СНГ и Европе,
 удостоена многих индийских почётных титулов (Нритья Широмани, Йога Широмани, Натья Веда, Раса Ратна, Натья Шаради и др.), кандидат философских наук, специалист по индийской эстетике. 
Анна является автором книги "Индийский храмовый танец. Традиция, философия, легенды", вышедшей в 2009 г. на русском языке.
Анна принимала участие практически во всех престижных фестивалях классического танца в Индии, а также выступала с сольными концертами, проводила тренинги и мастер-классы в таких странах, как Великобритания, Германия, Италия, Португалия, Чехия и Шри Ланка.

Записаться на занятия можно по тел. + 7 915-188-59-84;  +7 985-123-45-32

----------

